# Were Can I Find Pet Playpen?



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi I'm not sure if I should ask this here if not please Mods you can move it to the right place. 

Hi I'm looking for indoor Pet Playpen for Chico. If anyone know a good site please share it with me. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2008)

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=588&pf_id=6087


There's a simple one, I got Millys cage from that site, totally priceless her cage, I wouldn't be without it!
My puppy pen came from pets at home (not a store I like much but was the only place I could get one quickly when I had to take on a litter of puppies someone was going to shoot, yes shoot!)

http://www.petsathome.com/find/keyword-is-playpen/product-is-13289

That's ours, simple style again, very similar to the other link. But it stood up to a litter of spaniel/collie pups! You can go mad and spend lots, but those do the job fine. We've used it inside and outside. Obviously outside you can push the rods into the ground. Meoqui will have it when she comes home. So she has her own area in the living room until she's bigger, then she'll have a cage like Milly for when we're out.

I wanted this one at the time, but it wasn't in stock
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...3/3|cat_10198758|Pet+accessories|10198787.htm

I'd think though , that if you start shipping something as heavy as the last one, it would sky rocket the cost??


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you for the links I love the 1st and the 3rd one. 

being you used the first one can you tell me if a bed dog plus a we we pad can fit there with some room. 

Chico sleeps in his bed but in my room. And I want him to sleep in the living room but I'm scared to put him there incase he plays with the tv wire and I wouldn't know it.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I used a new real babies travel cot.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a regular playpen that I used for my nephew a few years ago. But I also really want one of these and they seem pretty affordable and shipping is almost non existant. I think I'm going to order one today/tomorrow.

http://www.petmarket.com/exercise-pens-midwest-gold-exercise-pens-c-1595_1661_1735.html


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

sullysmum said:


> I used a new real babies travel cot.


What's that?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Chico's Mum said:


> What's that?






Mine was similar to this............


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Ow thanks.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8457890


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Katie. I never thought to look at Walmart.


----------

